# Awning Leaking At Trailer



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Used the awning for the first time and it rained and leaked at the trailer, looks like there is a seam in the track (where two are butted together) and this is where it leaked. any ideas how to correct? I was thinking silicon chaluk on top or the track the awning attaches to?

russ


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Your not alone on this issue, we had the same awning leak at the gutter seam. My fix---removed the poorly applied factory caulking from the gutter seam and re-applied new caulking---leak stopped.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know others have had the same problem, what the fix was I'm not sure. I think some silicone caulk would be a good solution.

Mike


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Your not alone on this issue, we had the same awning leak at the gutter seam. My fix---removed the poorly applied factory caulking from the gutter seam and re-applied new caulking---leak stopped.


Did you actually remove the gutter piece and rechaulk under it or just scrape off the chalk on top and rechaulk?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Had the same problem. I put silicone caulk on the seams and any place I thought it may leak.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> Did you actually remove the gutter piece and rechaulk under it or just scrape off the chalk on top and rechaulk?


Cleaned up the joint and added new caulk.

Ed


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been lucky - so far no leaks.

Silicone should do the trick

Thor


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Naturedog2,

What I did was remove the caulking from inside the gutter on the seam that was leaking and re-applied new caulking. I also put a thin layer of caulking on the(outside) under side of the gutter as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A new tube of caulking every Spring is a good idea. I like to look over all the areas and ensure water is not getting anywhere it isn't suppose to.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Had the same problem then fixed it with caulking. The hard part is getting the caulk to lay flat enough in the guttering to allow water to pass by. If it gets blocked then it will just fill up and over flow and it finds its way down the side of the camper. I had to do both sides so that the drained water always went to the end. So far it has held up but I have had 'log jams' at the joint that I need to clean out accaisionally to keep it free flowing.

Good luck


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for bringing that up. I also have a leak from the inner wall where the awning attaches to. I did start treating the rubber roof and checked for cracks and covered them, but didn't check by the awning area








Ernie


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Naturedog2,
> 
> What I did was remove the caulking from inside the gutter on the seam that was leaking and re-applied new caulking. I also put a thin layer of caulking on the(outside) under side of the gutter as well.


X2....fixed 'er right up!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Yep... we have the same leak!
Ours is right above the kitchen window which is 
right above the cook center... Soooooo.... when it 
rains it drips down onto the window that is opened
a little for ventilation and splashes whoever is using the cook center!!!









Thanks for the tip everyone!








MaeJae


----------

